# ¿Experiencias de mamás en Disneylandia?



## Natalya la mexicana

Hola! Quisiera saber que tal lo pasan las mamás cuando van a Disneylandia con sus hijos. Cuando le pregunté a mi mamá de sus experiencias conmigo, hice este video basado en lo que ella me contó:






Pero me gustaría saber si hay mamás que sí les gusta ir a Disneylandia y si lo disfrutan igual o más que los hijos!


----------



## MG5

Hola Natalya,
muy bueno y entretenido tu video y si me encanta ir a Disney World (es donde hemos ido  mas seguido) vamos a ir a Disneyland  en octubre por 2da vez y casi no me recuerdo del parque, fuimos como hace 10 anos atras,  me divierto mucho al igual que mis hijas de 20, 17 y 15  pero uno ya no tiene la misma energia que los jovenes y por eso a veces andas un poquito malumoriada y cansada.

saludos


----------



## Natalya la mexicana

Jaja gracias por verlo XD 
A mí siempre me ha encantado disneylandia desde chiquitita pero a mi mamá como que nunca se anima, pero sí le gusta ver uno que otro show que tienen ahí

y pues seguro que se van a divertir en Disneylandia este mes-  como es la temporada de Halloween y Día de los muertos van a poder ver las decoraciones que pusieron de día de los muertos (catrinas, flores, ofrendas) que están en Frontierland, cerca del restaurante "Rancho del Zocalo." Luego por ahí andan Mickey y Minnie vestidos con ropa hispana, muy colorida y bonita

todos los shows en la noche están espectaculares por lo del aniversario de Disney, a veces es difícil encontrar lugar para ver el desfile y los cuetes pero vale la pena! 

 Ojalá que disfruten mucho su visita!


----------



## MG5

Hola Natalya,
Gracias por la informacion, ya tome nota y nos vamos a dar la vuelta por Frontierland; el ano pasado fuimos a Disney World en Halloween y estuvo muy bonito esperamos volver a repetir la experiencia en Disneyland a mis hijas les encanto y estan muy emocionadas con el proximo viaje, lo que casi no encuentro es ningun descuento en los tickets!!!!  si tienes alguna informacion te agradesiaria la compartieras!!!  Gracias

saludos


----------

